# Zork corks?



## fairbanksbrewingirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Has anybody used these? I was searching for something else and came across these: http://www.letsdowine.com/zorkcorks.html

They look great, and would be a real help to me, since I have a crappy corker that takes forever and hurts my hands. The price seems good too. But I'm wondering if they really make a tight seal. Has anyone used them or heard of them?


----------



## Wine Maker (Aug 6, 2008)

I have seen them around but have'nt tried them. They are rather expensive at 3 to 4 times the cost of corks and personnally I don't like the way they look. I like to use the shrink caps over my corks and can match the color to my labels; I wouldn't be able to do so with the zork cork. The last time I bought a bag of corks I purchased 1000 synthetic corks at less than $200. 

It sounds like you are using a hand held corker, if so try switching to a flor model. Every once in a while I get a misfire and have to recork the bottle but I can cork 25 bottles in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## oxeye (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw these today at my LHBS, $15.00 for 30 compared to $9.99 for 30 natural corks.

I didn't buy any, cuz my neighbor lets me use his floor corker.

If a person makes a lot of wine, he could save enough using corks to pay for a corker.

oxeye


----------



## cpfan (Aug 7, 2008)

Did anybody ask their LHBS how Zork Corks are applied to the bottles???

Steve


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kinda a weird popping sound to every bottle they opened. Must have somthing to do with the way the Zork is applied. I would never use them, just buy a floor corker.

Scuba


----------



## Noontime (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never used them, but I've seen them mentioned elsewhere and everything I've read seems to be that they work perfectly fine. They're positioning themselves as an easy one step solution to corking without having to then put a shrink cap on; but it seems it's the cost (and I guess the aesthetics for some people) that's the deal breaker for most. Apparently there is a applicator (zorker? ) they sell to use them, but you can modify an existing corker. I don't use them because of cost, and I also think they don't look great on every bottle of wine. But as far as functionality I've never heard anything bad about them (although who knows how they'll perform 10 years from now...a problem I doubt I'll ever have though).


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Experience with Zork corks*

I am considering trying these - any new information since this post last year?


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd be interested in these...my mother and aunt love wine, but can't uncork the bottles themselves anymore...this would be a good solution for them.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## cpfan (Jul 31, 2009)

Some home winemakers are using a beer capper to insert Zorks.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2009)

How about getting your mother and Aunt one of these for a birthday or Christmas.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=2743274995&ref=pd_sl_24bgqo7jk5_e


----------



## smurfe (Jul 31, 2009)

I have used them. They are OK but pretty expensive. You basically just push them in. I wasn't really impressed with them for the cost. All I can recommend the original poster is to take the money you would spend on those and buy a Portuguese floor corker and just use some good, cheap Agglomerate corks. You will never look back.


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 1, 2009)

These come out cheaper for me with my current cost of .20 for the cork and .17 for shrink wrap. The zork corks are $31 for 100. The biggest issue for me of course is that I don't have a port floor corker and can't get anyone to bring me one in their suitcase (they are fairly heavy).


----------



## omaolain (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not certain the response "necro-posting" typically gets on this board but I had to make a comment on this thread, so I apologize if anyone on here has problems with old posts being brought back up.

I've used the Zork wine closures and I have to say they are really nice if you want to bottle quickly by hand. We used a rubber mallet to insert them firmly. I have yet to have a problem with them and with the color choices they can really make a bottle stand out.


----------

